# Colvic Liberator



## nicoskalami (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All
I am new to this forum, so please excuse any bad ettiquette. I am trying research information on the above yacht.
Can anyone help with an owners web site or where I can find some reviews on a Colvic Liberator.
Perhaps someone in this forum owns one and can give some useful info??
Many Thanks
Nicos


----------

